# Auto Chinon 50mm 1.7 vs. Super Takumar 55mm 1.8?



## texasrexbobcat (Aug 29, 2010)

Okay so I've decided to delve into the world of adapting older, manual lenses onto a Canon EOS body.

My question is; which of these lenses is better? On eBay they're both about the same price. The only differences in specifications is that the Chinon is a 50mm f/1.7 and the Takumar is a 55mm f/1.8.

Which has better image quality?
I'm leaning more towards the Takumar but I'm not sure.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 29, 2010)

I'd rather have a Takumar that has the A-M stop-down switch on it than an off-brand like the Chinon. What is the stop-down pin system on the back of the lens like on the Chinon? Is it the old-style, simple "pencil-lead" pin, or is the bigger, bulkier lever-style lens diaphragm actuator?

I'm not 100% sure on how most adapters can handle the larger, square-style stop-down actuator that some of the later M42 cameras adopted; it's been a long, ling time since the early 1970's, but I seem to recall that some of the later companies like Fujica and GAF and Chinon had some cameras that used the newer-style, square-ish stop-down actuation systems on the back of their M42 lenses...and I'm not sure how those might or might not interfere with the EOS-to-M42 lens adapter you have.

Maybe Compur or Mitica will see your post and be able to chip in....those guys know a boatload about older 35mm collectiblre lenses and cameras.


----------



## usayit (Aug 29, 2010)

I collect Takumar's so I am biased.

There are several versions of the Takumar.  For the latest Takumars with more modern coatings, make sure it indicates "SMC" or "Super-Multi-Coated" in the front ring.

As far as I know, all Takumars can be stopped down via a switch.   For other M42 lenses, this is not the case (I have a sigma that I can't stop down).   If the Chinon is a K-mount version, there is no need to worry as they are stopped down when unmounted.


----------

